# cutting fascia board



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

So the fascia board is made of semi-flexible 1/4" MDF (also called hardboard). I have not had any luck cutting this stuff without getting little frays in my cuts. I can cut 1/2 and larger with no problems at all.. I even purchased a new jig saw with a nice sharp blade in it. It slides through it like butter but still leaves little cardboard frays wherever I cut.

How do you guys avoid this?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

a fine tooth [18tpi or 24tpi] blade will reduce but not totally eliminate the fuzzy edge, I used a sander to round the edges after cutting


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Aug 21, 2016)

I had thought of maybe using a roto tool with a router bit on it to cut.. that should have the RPMs but that really sounds like overkill, there has to be an easier way. Also I suck following lines with the router bit, it always runs off into random directions. Since the lines will follow the contour of the layout I cannot just do straight lines. 

I will try to get a finer tooth bit for my jig saw.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I used a jig saw, and cut so that I had 3/8" to 1/2" higher than the layout, stapled it on and sanded the edges, and painted .. I used 1/8" thick hardboard as I wanted it to follow some fairly tight curves ..
here are some sample photos from earlier ...


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I was cutting 1/8 inch hardboard over the past weekend. I used both a circular saw for long straight cuts and a jig saw for curves and such. I did get high quality brand new fine tooth blades for both and haven't had any problems. So I think its all in the blades you use.

Mark


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

pat_smith1969 said:


> I had thought of maybe using a roto tool with a router bit on it to cut.. that should have the RPMs but that really sounds like overkill, there has to be an easier way. Also I suck following lines with the router bit, it always runs off into random directions. Since the lines will follow the contour of the layout I cannot just do straight lines.
> 
> I will try to get a finer tooth bit for my jig saw.


You can't totally eliminate the fuzzies. It comes with the material. Make sure your teeth are cutting on the downstroke (the throat plate provides a little support, especially if you have a zero-clearance one).

Then, as others have suggested, run a sharp hobby knife over the edge to clear the worst of it, then take some sandpaper (220 grit) to it.


----------

